# reloj digital con flip-flop 7476



## amado del angel castillo (Abr 20, 2010)

hola necesito ayuda para hacer un reloj digital con los ff's jk 74ls76, tengo el material y el diagrama del clk con 555, pero quisiera saber si alguien me puede proporcionar el diagrama del reloj completo. de antemano se agradece su ayuda.


----------



## HADES (Abr 20, 2010)

bueno esperando que no vaya a caer en moderacion respondere lo mas rapido que pueda de antemano que es en si? reloj u oscilador?y si poder subi el diagrama que tenes a tu disposicion y alguna imagen que tengas del circuito para poder ayudarte y trata de no decir tan de una vez ayuda pleaseSONIUS

ah y espero que hayas buscado aqui en el foro con el buscador jaja como dice fogonazo con su firma ya muy conocida pero en fin no la escribire no soy el y digamos que respeto el copiright de el.


----------



## amado del angel castillo (Abr 20, 2010)

bueno en realidad es un reloj


----------



## HADES (Abr 20, 2010)

bueno amigo u que te parece este post y por lo que veo no has buscadopero bueno es eso lo que buscas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/flip-flop-j-k-1422/ saludos SONIUS.

hola hay alguien por ahi?


----------



## jordy1993 (Mar 19, 2011)

soy un desesperado estudiante q*UE* nesesito demostrar q*UE* si puedo armar un reloj digitral con biestables j-k 
me podrian ayudar con algun esquema
por*-*fa*VOR*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2011)

jordy1993 dijo:


> soy un desesperado estudiante q*UE* nesesito demostrar q*UE* si puedo armar un reloj digitral con biestables j-k
> me podrian ayudar con algun esquema
> por*-*fa*VOR*



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. *Utiliza el buscador. *

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/crear-reloj-flip-flops-16556/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/funcion-am-pm-reloj-digital-16610/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/reloj-24-horas-1442/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/diagrama-bloques-reloj-digital-9491/


----------

